# Carbide Insert Chart



## Ulma Doctor

i scanned a carbide insert chart that i keep in my shop reference binder.
maybe it may help others out in identifying stray inserts.
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OgVM8no9E5g/V-qDBoHAW4I/AAAAAAAAISU/CHW6jb9GVHgAtKZbxtNBXFfjYHiQlMh5gCL0B/w1141-h830-no/Insert+chart.jpg


----------



## Dave Smith

Ulma Doctor said:


> i scanned a carbide insert chart that i keep in my shop reference binder.
> maybe it may help others out in identifying stray inserts.QUOTE]


Mike--for some reason there is a red X on your picture--when I was sending you a reply---poof!!!---the chart showed up when I was going to tell you about the red X----it is a good chart to have reference to---thanks--Dave


----------



## wrmiller

The dreaded red 'X'...


----------



## FLguy

Can't view it.Darn Red X's.


----------



## jpfabricator

How about now?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

thanks jake!!!


----------



## wrmiller




----------



## Fabrickator

It's a good chart but it's hard to read the info (blurred).


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Fabrickator said:


> It's a good chart but it's hard to read the info (blurred).


If you click the google link it may be easier to read
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...jYHiQlMh5gCL0B/w1141-h830-no/Insert+chart.jpg


----------



## chips&more

It looks like a picture of different kinds of chocolates/candies. Making me hungry!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

You are likely to only ever use the S, T, C and V shapes in general hobby lathe work, the W shape is also very useful,

This excludes threading and other forming tools such as radius groove and dovetail O-ring inserts, face grooving, parting and internal back chamfer tools.

The CN (80 Deg. diamond) tools are very robust, they have a very shallow angle rather then a sharp point such as a 60 Deg, triangle, they will face and turn unlike a triangle, they are negative and require a stout machine, part and setup. CCMT are positive and are an excellent choice when faced with a part, machine or setup prone to chatter.


----------

